
APPLY HN – Let over 7B people unleash their potential, with InLearnity - disruptEduMarco
InLearnity - THE online access to education.<p>Why =&gt;
The potentials of billions of people worldwide are restricted, because of bad conditions. This is not (anymore) unchangeable. Using the internet we revolutionized how billions of people worldwide communicate with each other. Now let us revolutionize the education system and enable everyone to unleash their full potential - with the power of the internet and InLearnity.<p>How =&gt;
With InLearnity we make education online accessible for everyone:
- individual
- inspiring
- easy
- explorable<p>What =&gt;
We aggregate and connect ALL inspiring and education content from ALL the different sources on ONE single site. 
Talks from TED, MOOCs from Coursera, video tutorials from Lynda, books and documentaries from Amazon and iTunes and so much more - yes, including events, like lectures and workshops.
Explore them all the easiest way possible, communicate with other people about them - get inspired and extend your knowledge.<p>The current market =&gt;
The are a lot of sources for inspiring and educational content out there (most of them unknown for most people ), but they are all separated from each other. They all concentrate on just a few kinds of categories of content, making it impossible to address everyones individuality. People are diverse in interested topics, but in preferred ways of learning as well.<p>Our current situation =&gt;
- MVP &#x2F; preview online (<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;inlearnity.com&#x2F;favorites" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;inlearnity.com&#x2F;favorites</a>) 
- Pitchdeck online (<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;inlearnity.com&#x2F;info&#x2F;investors#explore" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;inlearnity.com&#x2F;info&#x2F;investors#explore</a>)
- looking for additional team members (<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;inlearnity.com&#x2F;jobs" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;inlearnity.com&#x2F;jobs</a>)
- focus has changed drastically, since the first ideas about InLearnity (<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1TKf41L" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1TKf41L</a>)<p>Start exploring =&gt;
TED - Talk =&gt; Ken Robinson: Bring on the learning revolution!
<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;22mcWO5" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;22mcWO5</a><p>Documentary =&gt; Particle Fever
<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1VK6iRp" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1VK6iRp</a><p>Inspiring movie =&gt; The Imitation Game
<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1qGPeAA" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1qGPeAA</a><p>Your opinion?
======
mpbm
What's to stop someone just like you from coming along in a year and
aggregating YOUR aggregation into a new site? Are you going to have world
class branding or some magical recommendation engine?

~~~
disruptEduMarco
InLearnity is going way beyond aggregating & connecting all the content from
all the sources to make them explorable all on one site. A small preview of
the feature list: \- individual recommendations (considering topics & ways of
learning you like) \- add your own events / meetups on InLearnity, including
your recommendations to interesting books and more \- discuss with other users
about lectures, meetups, books, documentaries and all the other content (and
tags / topics as well) on InLearnity \- create and share playlists of results
on InLearnity

and much more...

So we concentrate on creating the best possible platform for learning, getting
inspired and get in contact with other interesting people.

------
bruceb
whats the difference between this and other existing MOOC type aggregators?

